# CFRC Medical Appointment Cancellation - Am I too late?



## Canuck10 (10 Dec 2016)

Hello,

I am scheduled for my final appointment -  medical - this Monday at CFRC Toronto. However I have been sick in bed all week and do not feel that I will be in any shape to be medically examined this coming Monday. As directed in the CFRC's email confirming my appointment, I emailed Friday at noon explaining the situation. However, I have received no response. I attempted to call the CFRC today in order to leave them a message but was unable to. 

The appointment is at 0800 on Monday - right at opening. I am concerned that, having failed to phone the CFRC to cancel prior to the appointment, my file will be closed. My question is: was the email enough? Or should I drag my sick self to the CFRC to tell them the situation in person on Monday, just to be sure?

Thanks!


----------



## armyvern (10 Dec 2016)

Go to it.

Pm'd you.


----------



## mariomike (10 Dec 2016)

Canuck10 said:
			
		

> My question is: was the email enough? Or should I drag my sick self to the CFRC to tell them the situation in person on Monday, just to be sure?



You can ask our Recruiting Moderator Buck_HRA 
http://milnet.ca/forums/members/51867


----------



## Canuck10 (10 Dec 2016)

Thank you for the help!


----------



## da1root (10 Dec 2016)

The medical examination is no different than a physical exam that you would go through with your family physician.
Unless it's to a point that you're physically unable to attend you should attempt to goto the appointment.
If it's to a point you're unable to leave your home due to the illness, the email should suffice - however if that's the case follow up with your Recruiter/File Manager ASAP to rebook your appointment.


----------



## Canuck10 (10 Dec 2016)

Buck,
Good point. I will be there unless I get worse.
Thanks.


----------



## mariomike (10 Dec 2016)

Canuck10 said:
			
		

> I will be there unless I get worse.



"Look man, there's only three reasons why you can't make your date. One, you're in a hospital. Two, you're in jail. Three, your a$z is dead." < joke
Jackie Brown

Get well soon!


----------



## Canuck10 (11 Dec 2016)

Hah fair point! 
I was just worried about being sick affecting my BP/HR - but I will be sure to explain that at the CFRC. 
Many thanks everyone.


----------



## mariomike (11 Dec 2016)

Sometimes they say laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## Canuck10 (12 Dec 2016)

Thanks for the advice everyone - got the medical done, had no problems and the lowest BP I've ever seen. Just waiting for Ottawa's approval


----------

